# [RISOLTO] Kernel 5.4 e NVIDIA driver

## Maxxx

Ciao a tutti,

compilando il kernel 5.4.28 dapprima mi dava errore su virtualbox-modules-5.2.36.

Ho letto da qualche parte che con la versione 6.1.2 più una patch funziona, ma visto che tanto virtualbox non lo usavo mai l'ho cancellato direttamente dal mio sistema.

A questo punto ho ricompilato il kernel ma ho avuto un nuovo errore, questa volta sui driver NVIDIA. La versione dei drivers che ho è l'ultima (440.64) e googlando ho letto che con questo kernel dovrebbe andare... è il kernel 5.6 che ancora non va con i drivers NVIDIA giusto?

Comunque i miei errori sono questi:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> { echo  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-drv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-utils.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-crtc.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-encoder.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-connector.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-gem.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-fb.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-modeset.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-prime-fence.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-linux.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-helper.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nv-pci-table.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-gem-nvkms-memory.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm/nvidia-drm-gem-user-memory.o; echo; } > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.64/work/kernel/nvidia-drm.mod
> ...

 

Grazie a tuttiLast edited by Maxxx on Sun Apr 05, 2020 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Confermo che io ho kernel-5.4.28 e nvidia 440.64 e tutto funziona.

Cosa ritorna il comando grep DRM /usr/src/linux/.config?

----------

## Maxxx

Ritorna questo:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DRM=y
> 
> # CONFIG_DRM_DP_AUX_CHARDEV is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_DRM_DEBUG_MM is not set
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova ad attivare CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION nel tuo kernel

----------

## Maxxx

Sta compilando i moduli... a questo punto ho rimesso anche CONFIG_DRM_VBOXVIDEO aYES e poi reinstallo virtualbox (la versione stable 5.2.36) e vediamo.

----------

## Maxxx

Ha compilato bene il kernel nuovo... poi quando ho dato

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

è andata o abuon fine ma con un messaggio finale:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_I2C_NVIDIA_GPU:      should not be set. But it is.
> 
>  * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> 
>  * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 

Dovrei forse togliere dal kernel quell'opzione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Dovrei forse togliere dal kernel quell'opzione?

 

Sirei di si visto il messaggio.

----------

## Maxxx

Infatti sto ricompilando il kernel senza quell'opzione

----------

## Maxxx

Allora, ha compilato tutto bene senza più nessun messaggio di errore, solo che quando riavvio con  il nuovo kernel non mi si avvia KDE, e se faccio "startx" mi da errore.

Questo è il log:

http://dpaste.com/115AQYY

Ora sono rientrato con il vecchio kernel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

system's kernel log for additional error messages and

consult the NVIDIA README for details.
```

Cosa dice dmesg?

----------

## Maxxx

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.000000] Linux version 4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 (root@francesco) (gcc version 8.3.0 (Gentoo 8.3.0-r1 p1.1)) #1 SMP Sat Jan 25 15:14:14 CET 2020
> 
> [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597 ro
> 
> [    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

MI sa che ti ho detto una cosa non corretta, sembrerebbe che se ci sono problemi bisogna disabilitare tutto DRM nel kernel

Altro link interessante https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/linux.gentoo.user/0qntbniFeOM

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, grazie... ora riprovo e ti faccio sapere.

Sto già ricompilando

----------

## Maxxx

Adesso funziona tutto... grazie di nuovo, sei sempre molto gentile.

 *Quote:*   

> $ uname -r
> 
> 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64

 

----------

## Maxxx

Ora provo a ricompilare virtualbox, virtualbox-modules e virtualbox-guest-additions.

----------

## Maxxx

Niente virtualbox-guest-additions-5.2.36 mi da l'errore di prima, probabilmente serve la versione 6.1.2 con questo kernel, ma non importa tanto non mi serve.

Lascio stare così.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si effettivamente c'e' anche un bug aperto https://bugs.gentoo.org/715818

----------

## Maxxx

Riproverò quando avranno risolto con una versione stable.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Riproverò quando avranno risolto con una versione stable.

 

Probabilmente stabilizzeranno la versione 6.1.x di virtualbox

----------

